# New Scada Systems.



## salih (26 Juli 2009)

WinTR is sold at different sizes by external Tag number.S7 MPI and S7 PPI Driver is free for 1024 tag and over. There is a distinct running modes for WinTr stations for communicating as a Client and Server. Client is free. Server is free for the 65536 tag package. Other features are standart.The External Tags are the Opc, S7Mpi, S7Ppi, Modbus Rtu and SQL Server 2005 tags. There is no restriction with the Internal Tags. Total tag number limited up to 65534. And no limitation with the Tag history.You don't need to buy two product as the Development and Runtime. Both are included into one package. WinTr allows you to use Symbol Factory, Dundas Gauge and Dundas Chart softwares in your scada projects. You can only use these softwares within WinTr. These objects have their wizards. Necessary visual operations are made with this wizards. All of this operations are made within the WinTr. But Dundas Chart wizard is not capable to control all of the properties of the object because the object has many properties. You can freely download Chart Builder from www.dundas.com and you can desing the charts and import/export them within the wintr. The Chart version we used is the Proffessional. If you make unsupporterd functions with the Professional version the file will not be accepted by the Wintr. SQL server 2005 database size limited up to 4 GB. Help pages will be distributed here as the patch when they are ready. *Network Cycle script can be use for 1024 tag and upper.* 

*Function: *Opc Client, S7 Mpi, S7 Ppi, Modbus Rtu, Chart, Gauge, Symbol Factory, Cutaway, Alarmview, Recipeview, Vb Script, C# Script, SQL Server 2005, .Net Object.
*.Net Object: *Button, CheckBox, RadioButton, Combobox, NumericUpDown, Horizantal ScroollBar, Vertical ScrollBar, ProgressBar, Datagridview, DateTimePicker, TabControl, GroupBox, PictureBox, TextBox, Toolstrip.

http://www.fultek.com.tr/ScadaEn.html


----------



## salih (1 September 2009)

*WinTr Scada Ver. 1.2.6 Available.*

Ver. 1.2.6 Available.


----------

